# English speaking climbing partner.



## Dav2007 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi there!

I am Davide from Verona.
I am into sport climbing. I am looking for some english speaking rock climbers in Verona and surrounding areas.
I'd like to have a good time climbing and speaking English. Not far from Verona there are a lot of stunning crags! 

If interested contact me anytime!

Regards
Davide


----------

